# I start a liquid diet next week



## dale (May 13, 2002)

well mostly a liqiud one 
week 1
two meals aday liquid and one small meal 
week 2 
800 cal. a day with the most filling will be sugar free pudding or jello
week 3 
lapband surgery
after the surgery 1 cup of food per meal

dale


----------



## FaithnLand (Jan 12, 2009)

I know a few folks that have had the lap band surgery and have done very well!! 
- God Bless
Michele


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Make sure that the liquid is not rum. My wifes uncle went into DTs after he had his surgery. He failed to tell the Dr that he was drinking ALOT.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> Make sure that the liquid is not rum. My wifes uncle went into DTs after he had his surgery. He failed to tell the Dr that he was drinking ALOT.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mike


I can certainly agree with that one! My best friend had gastric bypass surgery, lost 140 pounds in a year, and then became a worthless, lying alcoholic.

It sounds like you have your mind made up, but I hope you've done lots of research. If the reason you're overweight isn't fixed, most likely you will find something else on which to obsess. For some, it is exercise, for many, it becomes alcohol (even those who would never dream of touching the stuff before surgery). Even Oprah did a show on it quite a while back. The percentage of folks who became alcoholics after surgery was astounding. I don't remember what it was, but I remember being very surprised.

I HATE being a Debbie Downer, but I miss my friend.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery. I know 3 people who have had it. 2 are doing really well the other doesn't eat like she should. Ironically the one not doing well is a daughter of someone who had it done and is doing awesome. One thing one of my friends misses is soda! Pam


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

As the name suggests," Lap band surgery" is the surgery aimed at controlling the hunger to accomplish weight loss.A Lap band is surgically seamed over the top of the stomach to give a feeling of fullness in the stomach. In other words the user feels less hunger,consumes less food that unarguably results in weight loss.
You are right buddy.Initially a liquid diet is suggested by the surgeons .As the conditions in the stomach improve and become normal,
more soft foods and even solid foods are advised.
But Lap band surgery is somewhat risky sometimes.
___________________________
Acai weight loss


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Good luck with the surgery. How is your liquid diet going? I have a banana and milk day, which is almost like a liquid day for me because I blend them together and make it like a banana milkshake..


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

The liquid diet isnt so bad this week since i am able to eat one small meal a day. next week it is 800 cal per day of just liquid.

In one of the classes i took they said that here are three things many people do after surgery and weight comes down 
1 aclochlic
2 divorce
3 sex addict

since i do not drink booze at all that is out
my wife and i have been happily married for 26 years thats out too
sex addict well i doubt it but it may be fun ha

but cant wait till some of my weight comes off..I have an artificial leg and there isnt supposed to be this much fat on a stick
my starting weight is 382 pounds I want to get to 200 so that may take 1 1/2 years

then i will maybe have knee surgery since i dont have any cartilidge left on my bad leg

thanks all for all the good wishes i will try to keep you all 
informed

dale


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

dale said:


> well mostly a liqiud one
> week 1
> two meals aday liquid and one small meal
> week 2
> ...


dale, I have been curious about lapband surgery. Have you talked to the doctor about how much water you can drink and how often? (After your surgery) It is so important not to get dehydrated. 
Wish you the best


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

The doc did say that every time you pass a water fountian take a drink.
And to take a bottle of water with you and drink some all the time.
That is not a problem with me since i do that anyway.
Need to get one of those bottles that they use on biggest loser
I do like to drink alot of iced tea and it is on the diet and needs to be decaf which i drink anyway so i dont have as many migraines


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Dale, something that might be interesting for you ( if you haven't yet) is to try some different Herb teas, iced. No caffeine of course. I do and there is no end to the different teas you can drink.


----------



## big_dippin (Sep 14, 2006)

All I can say is good luck Dale. I hope you reach your goals.


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

I AM in the middle of week 2 and have not cheated because i want this to work
Monday is the surgery date


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats on sticking to it! Have you lost weight on this liquid diet?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope everything went well yesterday, dale! Let us know how you're doing when you're able to.


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

Its done and things are fine. i posted another post telling about my journey with the lapband so far

dale


----------

